# the squirrel i killed yesterday



## blake12395 (Mar 7, 2008)

yesterday there were 2 squirrels running away from me i aimed my gun at ones head pulled the trigger and hit him in the eye and he flipped and rolled about 10 seconds


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

sweet!


----------

